# Milhaud, Darius (1892-1974)



## science

Milhaud was one of Les Six, and is probably best known for works in which he takes a jazzy approach to classical music, such as _La création du monde_ and _Le bœuf sur le toit_ (influenced by Brazilian popular music).


----------



## Bruce

I find Milhaud a rather uneven composer. He's written some music which I really enjoy; on the other hand, some music from his pen I find exceptionally boring. Any composer as prolific as Milhaud, however, cannot maintain the same standard for everything. His Suite for Viola, Clarinet and Piano is one of my favorite chamber works. His first two symphonies are also rather pleasant listening.


----------



## regenmusic

I wanted to return to this thread because I like the Milhaud I've heard, but haven't
had time to explore his works very much. I like his music for woodwinds and Suite Provençale.
There is a two part biographical film here:

https://diva.sfsu.edu/collections/sfbatv/bundles/206369


----------



## regenmusic

Very nice piano work. It seems Milhaud should be seen as a serious
composer who works within more regulated concepts of melody, yet
is still innovative. Unfortunately, we have this spectrum where there
is all this extreme "innovation" that gets far away from tradition, so when
we listen to Milhaud, we might think him a sentimentalist, and not see
how advance he is compared to someone like the average mainstream film composer.


----------



## starthrower

I like his concerto for marimba.


----------



## regenmusic

*Here is Mihaud conducting one of his works*






Darius Milhaud: Les charmes de la vie (Hommage à Watteau) op. 360 (1957)

I think all great performances have to contain some degree of enthusiasm.
No decent composer ever wrote a line of music that was meant to
be played in a dull way. You can hear that in the way Milhaud conducts
this piece. It's nice to hear instruments sing, instead of just reaching
their notes and loudness.


----------



## Piwikiwi

I love his Piano concertos.


----------



## Composer Kid

Not here to be a hater, but I've heard nothing but crap from Milhaud. I must be looking in the wrong places... Any suggestions on the best starting place?


----------



## Pugg

Try: Le Boeuf sur le Toit, you be surprised .


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> Try: Le Boeuf sur le Toit, you be surprised .


Great suggestion! I would also like to add: Scaramouche, suite for two pianos. Exciting blend of classical, folk, and Latin styles!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Another wee point in Milhaud's favour: he was a big influence on some emerging jazz musicians in the USA, notably the young Dave Brubeck. I enjoy Milhaud's inventiveness and the feeling that he actually enjoyed making music, sometimes even had fun. That's not to dismiss the tortured artists who pour out the deepest truths of their anguished souls, but sometimes music needs to be a pleasure.


----------



## regenmusic

Pat Fairlea said:


> Another wee point in Milhaud's favour: he was a big influence on some emerging jazz musicians in the USA, notably the young Dave Brubeck. I enjoy Milhaud's inventiveness and the feeling that he actually enjoyed making music, sometimes even had fun. That's not to dismiss the tortured artists who pour out the deepest truths of their anguished souls, but sometimes music needs to be a pleasure.


I get a sense he had a degree of maturity and psychological soundness about him. He doesn't seem like a social climbing composer, like a lot of these modern noisy composer appear to be like.


----------



## Josquin13

"I must be looking in the wrong places... Any suggestions on the best starting place?"

I don't know about a 'best starting place' but some of Milhaud's chamber music is beautiful, well crafted, and worth getting to know--such as his Violin Sonata No. 2, Op. 40 composed in 1917 (Milhaud was a violinist himself, and wrote well for the instrument). I prefer violinist Josef Malkin's recording with pianist Marcel Worms recording (as part of Ensemble Polytonaal):






https://www.amazon.com/Milhaud-Cham...=1-1&keywords=darius+milhaud+channel+classics

Milhaud's Sonata for Oboe, Flute, Clarinet, and Piano, Op, 47 (1918) is on the same album: 




Pianist/composer William Bolcom's old Nonesuch LP of selected piano works by Milhaud is worth hearing too, especially Le Printemps, Books 1 & 2 (1915-20) from roughly the same period as the Violin Sonata No. 2; however, as far as I know, it's never made it to CD. Le Printemps can be heard on You Tube:






I wish I could also recommend Milhaud's 18 String Quartets, but I've yet to find the (out of print) Quatour Parisii box set at a reasonable price: https://www.amazon.com/Darius-Milhaud-Complete-Quartets-Quatuor/dp/B0000632BP. Part of it is on You Tube, however.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Josquin13, try the 6 Chamber Symphonies. They are delightful miniatures, some really enchanting pieces.


----------



## joen_cph

Bruce said:


> I find Milhaud a rather uneven composer. He's written some music which I really enjoy; on the other hand, some music from his pen I find exceptionally boring ...


Ditto. A very large part of his output is easily neglectable, IMO. 
Some pieces I like are _La Creation_ and _Le Boeuf_, the _1st String Quartet_ (there's a fine CD with the Petersen4,) the concertante works in general (that often strike a rather serious and modernistic tone).


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

joen_cph said:


> Ditto. A very large part of his output is easily neglectable, IMO.
> Some pieces I like are _La Creation_ and _Le Boeuf_, the _1st String Quartet_ (there's a fine CD with the Petersen4,) the concertante works in general (that often strike a rather serious and modernistic tone).


I somewhat agree there


----------

